# A-Maze-N



## barrycuda (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried the A-Maze-N in their propane smoker? I am still having some smoke issues with my Masterbuilt XL. Thanks.

Barry


----------



## biaviian (May 10, 2011)

I have used it in my GOSM BB.  The key is to keep it away from the heat source so it doesn't burn too fast or jump rows.


----------



## nwdave (May 10, 2011)

What he said.  If you've got room on the side, presuming you have a big block (mines 24" wide), set the AMNS to either the left or right side, right next to the vent (presuming you have two lower side vents), then creat a heat shield of foil that will protect the AMNS from the burner.  You might also want to consider putting some type of roof over the AMNS to protect it from drips from above.  Some wire hangers in the general shape of a wide based U with foil on top will be more than adequate.  I'll attach a vue of one of my runs to give a better idea of what I'm suggesting.


----------



## richoso1 (May 10, 2011)

I'm using it as I type, It's in my GOSM BB. I use the top of the CI fire box covered with foil, as a heat sheild. I place the AMNS about 1.5 in. from the bottom vent. This is the same basic setup Dave is using, just another user's input. Be sure and get a good burn/smolder going before you put in into the smoker.


----------



## tjohnson (May 10, 2011)

Great Answers Guys!!

THX!

Todd


----------



## flareside92 (Jul 6, 2011)

I used my A-MAZE-N smoker that I recently purchased and had trouble with it staying lit. I even nuked the dust before putting in the smoker as I didn't want to fail. The fire would go out.

Then I mixed in some pellets from a different failed smoking device and thought the combo would work. FAILED AGAIN>

Then it occured to me that my Authentic Smoke Hollow electric smoker did not have an intake so I was forced to leave the door open a crack.

The outcome was awesome and my garage smells great! Thanks Todd!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 6, 2011)

Flareside92 said:


> I used my A-MAZE-N smoker that I recently purchased and had trouble with it staying lit. I even nuked the dust before putting in the smoker as I didn't want to fail. The fire would go out.
> 
> Then I mixed in some pellets from a different failed smoking device and thought the combo would work. FAILED AGAIN>
> 
> ...


This is GREAT News!

I can't take into account every smoker or situation, but these "Tips and Tricks" really help me and others.

I've got a few guys who use their "Slightly Used Aquarium Pump" thru the drain hole for a little extra air.  Some smokers are just so tight, that there's very little intake air.

THX!

Todd


----------



## bmur (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not a big "poster" on forums, kinda one of those stalker types that listen, well read, and learn.  I have a Masterbuilt 30" digital, and wasn't happy with my smoking abilities.  I went searching for a solution and found the A-Maze-N pellet smoker.  Decided to give it a shot, and it worked wonders.  It truly is effortless.  The hardest part is deciding the smoke flavor.  I'm not posting about the product, I'm posting about the customer service.  In this day and age, especially down here in Miami, FL., customer service is a thing of the past.  Company motto's have turned into, "We got your money, now what?"  In other words, they care about getting your money, and that's it.  No concern about followup business, or customer satisfaction.  Without getting into detail, I must say that if you are looking for great service, look no further than A-Maze-N products.  This gentleman stands behind his hard work, and it shows.  Thanks for giving me faith, that there are still good, ethical companies out there.  Well done sir. 

Ps..  This is not a paid endorsement!!  LoL.

Brian


----------



## beeboq (Nov 17, 2011)

Anyone use this with a kettle or Char Griller Duo?  Looks cool.   Would be the rave of the campground next season.


----------



## shortend (Nov 17, 2011)

I've found that both AMNS & AMNPS work perfectly in my GOSM BB or any other smoker, grill, coffee can or whatever I happen to be using.  Placing either device to best take advantage of adequate airflow is the key. Open the bottom intakes as much as is necessary for good airflow, even if you have to have them wide open. Keep the AMNS away from the direct heat source. Provide some kind of a heat shield if necessary. Also, I use it more for lower temp cooks and go with the AMNPS for the higher temp cooks. A perfectly good reason to have both little gadgets. Also helps to keep your sawdust or pellets as dry as possible or dry it out in the microwave( I knew I'd find a use for a microwave other than melting butter) or oven if necessary. Also keep it tented or protected in some way to prevent any juices from dripping on the sawdust or pellets. No water in the waterpan. The additional moisture can effect how well your burn progresses. You don't need water in the smoking environment as it will generate moisture on it's own.  Use sand and cover the pan with a couple of layers of foil. When the top foil layer gets all crapped up, simply replace it with another layer of foil. I only remove the sand from the water pan maybe once a year, and that's usually to just break it up and put it back in the waterpan and recover. Over time the sand will kind of "brick up" on ya and it works better if it's a bit loose. Oh ya, be sure they are well lit and going very well before you put them in the smoker. Taking a little extra time when lighting to be sure it's going real good it will prevent it from going out after it's in the smoker.

I'd say the biggest problem for them not to preform well is the air flow. It was for me any way. Once I got that figured out, all the rest of it just fell into place. If as in some smokers there are no or inadequate air intakes, the idea of using an aquarium air pump with a hose is an excellent idea to get that air flowing.

ShortEnd


----------



## bison (Oct 26, 2013)

Flareside92 said:


> I used my A-MAZE-N smoker that I recently purchased and had trouble with it staying lit. I even nuked the dust before putting in the smoker as I didn't want to fail. The fire would go out.
> 
> Then I mixed in some pellets from a different failed smoking device and thought the combo would work. FAILED AGAIN>
> 
> ...


I also have that same smoker and had the same problem.  I drilled (3) 1/2" holes in the side near the heating element and one at the top on the back.  I use refer magnets to dial in the airflow on the bottom holes and leave the top one open.  I put the AMNPS on the bottom rack on some foil as a heat shield.  Works great and no need to keep the door open.  Living in Minnesota you need to retain that heat as much as possible when the temps are low in the spring and fall.


----------

